# New to Forum and AAS



## Bosox517 (Oct 31, 2014)

What's up gentlemen ? New to site, been a member for a while but never posted. It's time to get involved and Ive decided it's finally time to plan my first cycle. Im 24, and been interested in aas, well ever since high school pretty much. A buddy of mine on the football team introduced me to them and got me a vial of test in high school but I didn't have the stones to take it. Thank god I didn't! I didn't know have the shit there is to know and proper pct. After a lot of thought I'm ready to go for my first cycle. 

Currently I'm on a cut, and plan on continuing til I'm down to single digit bf, which Ive never done. I'm an endo, and never gone hard at a cut like this but the results are showing, mainly from the diet and reducing rest in between sets. Diet is on point. Dropping the carbs next week and will be running for a month or so at 1.5 protein, .5 carbs and .5 fats. Once I am lean enough it'll be time to start a cycle. Looking forward to the advice and meat heads alike!


----------



## Moosse (Oct 31, 2014)

I am not new to the site but I want to say thank you for your info to all the newbies though Moosse


----------



## brazey (Oct 31, 2014)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## jas101 (Oct 31, 2014)

Welcome to imf bro!


----------



## Bosox517 (Oct 31, 2014)

What's the average time it takes for gear to ship to the U.S. from most of the sponsors? I'm planning to finish this cut in a month, maybe two. Then I want to lean bulk and start with a simple 12-16 week test cycle.


----------



## jas101 (Oct 31, 2014)

Read the rules bro!

Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosox517 (Oct 31, 2014)

My bad. Just read them, but still don't see what I said? I'll keep digging.


----------



## zionoir626 (Nov 1, 2014)

Welcome...................No discussions on packages


----------



## Bosox517 (Nov 1, 2014)

You got it, my bad.


----------



## Ironman2001 (Nov 1, 2014)

Welcome bro, never discuss shipping times, packaging or any other details about gear. It keeps the sponsors and members here safe.


----------



## Mansir39 (Nov 1, 2014)

welcome to the community


----------



## Bosox517 (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks ironman. I've seen some logs and guys posting TDs saying how it was packaged and shipping times so I didn't know.


----------



## Bosox517 (Nov 1, 2014)

Is there a post count we need before we can PM?


----------



## Mansir39 (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes sir 10


----------



## Bosox517 (Nov 1, 2014)

7


----------



## Bosox517 (Nov 1, 2014)

8


----------



## Bosox517 (Nov 1, 2014)

Thank you for the info sir


----------



## Bosox517 (Nov 1, 2014)

10


----------



## Riles (Nov 1, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## Bosox517 (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks for the welcome everyone. Still can't send a PM?


----------



## evolutionpep (Nov 5, 2014)

welcome!


----------

